# Yuri's Revenge on WinXP



## Elad26 (May 31, 2003)

Hi,

I've just installed YR on my computer, the installation seemed to work fine, but...

when I try to start the game it wont work - the problem is when i click yuri revenge it will go into a black screen like usual and then it will go back to my desktop)
i have Windows XP.

TNX
Elad


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

What kind of computer do you have - operating system, CPU, RAM, video card, etc.

Have you installed all the latest updates for your hardware, and Windows updates?

Also, have you installed the latest Yuri's Revenge patch from Westwood? If not, you can get it here.


----------



## Elad26 (May 31, 2003)

I have an HP pavilion Notebook (model N5470)

but I don't think this is relevant to the problem, because RA2 runs just fine. and as far as I know - the hardware requirements is not different for Yuri's.

OS - as I said, I run WinXP, but I tried to run it on Win2K as well - result: the same problem.

PATCHS -well, it could very well be the cause...
my RA2 version is 1.001. now, I treid to upgrade to each off the patches (1.002 to 1.006) but without any luck. I get the same error message for all patches (image attached).

I hope U can help with this,

TIA
Elad


----------



## aineo (May 3, 2003)

Have you tried removing it and reinstalling? I am confident it will run on XP since I run it on XP (as well as on Win2000 in the past). I am not sure what could be causing it, hopefully it is just a bad install.


----------



## Elad26 (May 31, 2003)

yes, I removed and reinstalled, removed, reinstalled,removed,reinstalled and so on....

I now tend to think that the problem is with my RA2 executable - game.exe.

I'll be grateful if someone could send me his game.exe file.

TNX
Elad


----------



## disma (Jun 20, 2003)

I have had this problem with 2 computers now, and I have traced it to hyperthreading! I loaded xp pro fresh and with hyperthreading turned off, installed YR, and RA2, both work flawlessly. but this defeats the purpose of haveing a fast computer with hyperthreading! If I turn on hyperthreading after installing, it imediatly ceases to work. If you look in hardware mangler under p4 at the top it says eather UNIPROCESSOR pc, or MULTIPROCESSOR pc, anytime this says MULTIPROCESSOR pc, yuris revenge will not run. I suspect it may have something to do with the copy protection, but im not sure, I hope someone will figure out how to get it to work with hyperthreading turned on. 


My system is a gigabyte ga-8inxp with 512 megs samsung ddr 333 ram, wd 120 se. ati radeon 9700 pro.

Disma


----------



## axeil (Jun 16, 2003)

Well I had a similar problem. I turned off DMA for the hard disk and CD-ROM drive as well as ran the program in compatability mode. It fixed everything up for me. Don't know how much that'll help you though.


----------



## disma (Jun 20, 2003)

I got it to run on the hyperthreaded machine by telling xp to run in 256 color mode, and use windows 95 compatability mode.

!! YES !! Now I can start useing my new machine.


Disma


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Great! Hopefully that will fix some other people's problems as well.


----------



## Elad26 (May 31, 2003)

thank U all for U'r answers, but....

running in compatibility mode, and/or limiting color depth -didn't help...

DMA turned off - I don't know how to do it, could U explain ? (isn't it dangerous step? ).

hyperthreading - here too, I need some more explanation (I have just one processor (PIII 800Mhz) - is it relevant to me?)

tnx again,
Elad


----------



## disma (Jun 20, 2003)

also, make sure you have installed SP1, if not it wont run. RA2 also will not run correctly though if you had hyperthreading. Hyperthreading is one cpu that shows up as 2 cpus to windows.
other than this im about out of ideas for you.


Disma


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Elad, don't worry about the hyperthreading, it doesn't apply to you. It's only on some of the newer P4's.


----------



## Elad26 (May 31, 2003)

and what about turning-off DMA ?
how do I do it?
and should I do it? (isn't it harmful? )

tnx again,
Elad


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Start > Settings > Control Panel > System > Hardware > Device Manager > IDE ATA/ATAPI Controllers > Right Click Primary IDE channel and Secondary IDE channel > Properties > Advanced Settings Tab > Make sure the DMA things are off.

I don't think it would be harmful to anything to turn it off, but it may hamper system performance. It's worth a shot if you want to get the game to work, but if it doesn't work when you try that, remember to switch the DMA values back to their default settings.


----------



## papafig (Jul 1, 2003)

I had the same issue. P4 3gig 800fbs 1Gig DDR. Brand new machine and brand new install of Win XP pro with hyper-threading. Reinstalled UR several times with no luck. Set the compatibility to Win 98 and it runs fine now. And it runs fast.


----------



## Elad26 (May 31, 2003)

OK,
I'm about to give up...
I tried all of U'r suggestions, w/o any success.

I'm surprised to read that many others had this problems as well.

I would expect WestWood to make any notice about this problem, strange..

anyway, tnx U all.
Elad


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Yea, you'd think Westwood would do something.... but they only care about their latest games, once they make new ones, they stop supporting their old ones.


----------



## IrateB (Jul 1, 2003)

If you are still interested, you might try this fix that I saw on another site. I tried it on a friend of mine's PC and it helped his work:

1. Uninstall Red Alert completely.
2. Install (or reinstall) the lastest DirectX (www.microsoft.com/directx).
3. Reinstall both your video card and sound card drivers.
4. Reinstall Yuri.
5. Install the patch.
6. Cross your fingers and and then try playing.

My friend is now battling a network problem, but I figured while I'm looking for that solution, I'd help with this one (maybe). Good luck.


----------



## big_pimp (Jul 1, 2003)

i had this exact same problem on a brand new copy of red alert 2 and yuri's revenge.. i paid a lot of money to phone westwood after uninstalling reinstalling uninstalling again reinstalling again with the people on the phone at westwood and doing many many other things we managed to get it to work i would type here what they did to get it to work but i'm not at the best bit yet.. when i got into the game i would place a building and it would blow up and all my troops would die.. i phoned westwood again and spent another hour on the phone with them... eventually all the idiots at westwood (ea) support line got together had a chat and said it was a security issue had i downloaded any unofficial patches? .. no... was i using an original version of ra2 yes had i used a cd key of the internet no... they said i'd have to send the disk into them to get the problem resolved.. i said no thx.. i'll take it back to the shop and get a new copy.. he was accusing me on the phone of using a cracked copy.. i reformated my hd and installed my new copy of ra2 yuri.... and funnily enough exactly the same thing happened.. so i phoned westwood (ea) support again and what did they say? that it was a security issue with keys that were available on the net... wtf??? their man was on drugs i'm sure, i said look i've tried 2 keys because i've used 2 versions of ra2 both brand new so how the hell can that be the case.. after a nice long argument we agreed that i send the cd to them and the packaging etc... i will let you know what happens when i get my/a disk back...good luck


----------



## Elad26 (May 31, 2003)

when I tried to reinstall (again, I get this message (pic attached).

I clicked "Continue", it was installing something...
but, eventually there was an error message saying :
_*"A newer version of DCOM95 or DCOM98 had been installed.
To override, you must uninstall the current version first".*_

it didn't prevent completion of YR installation, which was successful (as always).
the game isn't running, though (as always..).

what do U know about this DCOM thing??


----------



## aineo (May 3, 2003)

Just an idea, you might try going to the forums at www.cncgames or www.cncseries and post your question there. There are quite a few people there who may be able to help you.


----------



## Elad26 (May 31, 2003)

Thank U all for U'r time willingly help.

(it seems my RA2 was the problem, although it was running well...)


----------



## NeoZeroX (Aug 1, 2003)

elad i had the same problem as you
can u tell me how u fixed it?


----------



## NeoZeroX (Aug 1, 2003)

uh o yea can u send reply to my email thingy
[email protected]


----------



## Taylormade (Aug 3, 2003)

I have Windows XP and P4 2.4c chip and was having same problem. Changed the Windows compatibility to Windows 98 and now it runs fine. I'm sure if I turned of HT in the bios that that would solve the problem as well but it makes more sense just to change the compatibility setting.


----------



## Presto! (Aug 8, 2003)

NONOONONONO It's not hyper-threading. Run windows update it fixed my problem!


----------



## boiny (Sep 1, 2003)

Hello, can someone summarize the solution on how to run YURI on HyperThread CPU?

1. Install XP instead of Win2000?
2. Install Yuri in win98 compatability mode?
3. Disable HT?

Is this the required steps???
And by the way, how to disable HyperThread?

Thanks!


----------



## cool-agent (Aug 22, 2003)

man the openGL dont support my 3d in xp wat solution help


----------



## punkrok77 (Dec 9, 2004)

Elad26 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've just installed YR on my computer, the installation seemed to work fine, but...
> 
> ...


I have the solution for you=on your desktop, right-click on your yuri's revenge icon. A little menu appears,click on "properties", a window will come up, and click on the "compatabillity" tab. Where it says "Compatabillity Mode", click the check box to "run this program in compatabillity mode for:", and select "windows 98/windows Me" from the list right below. This SOULD be able to solve your problems(for a lot of poeple). This problem is due to the fact that this game was written and programed before Windows XP came out and if you were to look on your Yuri's Revenge game box that it came in, Windows XP probably won't be listed where it says "system requirements". So, all in all, this game is not supposed to be compatable, but you can make it be since Windows XP gives you the option. If this doesn't work, you should check the system requirements for the game and see if your hardware matches up to the minimums or more. :up:


----------



## punkrok77 (Dec 9, 2004)

boiny said:


> Hello, can someone summarize the solution on how to run YURI on HyperThread CPU?
> 
> 1. Install XP instead of Win2000?
> 2. Install Yuri in win98 compatability mode?
> ...


Those steps are wrong. I have already quoted a possible solution to the game execution issue. You can have Windows XP, and install the game FIRST, just follow my directions on my previous post. No need to disable hyper-threading, it should still work (it works in my computer with hyper-threading, but I'm also running a computer network THROUGH my computer, that means all those computers have to go through my computer first before they connect to the internet, also known as a "proxy server").


----------



## punkrok77 (Dec 9, 2004)

Presto! said:


> NONOONONONO It's not hyper-threading. Run windows update it fixed my problem!


Yes you are very right, when there's a critical update for a program, ALWAYS install the update as you may run into problems without it, and that's why they come out with updates!!(duh!!) Just install Windows XP Service Pack 1, any Yuri's Revenge updates and any other critical updates. I don't recommend Service Pack 2, as it gave me big computer networking problems. So, NO NEED TO DISABLE HYPER-THREADING EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

The only thing about RA2 and RA2: YR is that it's not officially supported on Windows XP. There's no question that there is something going on, but EA GAMES won't support it since its not a new realease. The only thing I can suggest to anyone with this problem is to have Service Pack 1 installed first. This worked for me after i updated. Then get RA2 installed, run the Update function to update RA2 THEN install Yuri. (Make sure that you change the setup file to Windows 95 / 98 compatibility first before installing) I did have Yuri running but the only thing that was slow was the loading screen.


----------



## punkrok77 (Dec 9, 2004)

cool-agent said:


> man the openGL dont support my 3d in xp wat solution help


I may have a solution=Go to your control panal to get to your display properties. Click on the settings tab and than click on "Advanced". There should be a tab somewhere you can open up to find where you can enable your "Direct3D", depending on your video card/controler. Or your video card/controller may have some sort of icon for it to open up any settings on your desktop or on your taskbar. If your video card/controller doesn't have/support direct3D, I suggest that you get a new video card that supports direct3D.


----------



## punkrok77 (Dec 9, 2004)

disma said:


> I have had this problem with 2 computers now, and I have traced it to hyperthreading! I loaded xp pro fresh and with hyperthreading turned off, installed YR, and RA2, both work flawlessly. but this defeats the purpose of haveing a fast computer with hyperthreading! If I turn on hyperthreading after installing, it imediatly ceases to work. If you look in hardware mangler under p4 at the top it says eather UNIPROCESSOR pc, or MULTIPROCESSOR pc, anytime this says MULTIPROCESSOR pc, yuris revenge will not run. I suspect it may have something to do with the copy protection, but im not sure, I hope someone will figure out how to get it to work with hyperthreading turned on.
> 
> My system is a gigabyte ga-8inxp with 512 megs samsung ddr 333 ram, wd 120 se. ati radeon 9700 pro.
> 
> Disma


Where you put "anytime this says MULTIPROCESSOR pc, yuris revenge will not run", is very wrong. I also use a Gigabyte motherboard in a computer/server that I custom built by myself, and I use "multiprocess pc" support also with hyper-threading enabled (though I am running a proxy server), and my Yuri's Revenge works just fine and loads up fast (although I do have over a 1000 megabytes of RAM), eccept I can't get 2 legal copies of yuri's networking to work between two computers with Windows XP(I had been able to get it to work between a computer with Windows XP and Windows98), which may be due to the compatabillity issue which I haven't solved by running the program under windows 98/windows Me compatabillity mode (but the rest of the game runs fine, even the mods!).It has nothing to do with copywriting, as I burned my copy of it and installed it into my other computer, and works fine. You need to install Windows XP Service pack 1 (don't install SP 2,I really don't recommend it),and install any other crutcial updates, and any yuri updates, and run the the program under Windows 98/Windows Me compatabillity mode, which is discussed on a earlier post by me. These problems are all about operating system compatabillities, not hyper-threading and multiprocessers as I use a multiprocesser server, and yuris works fine for me. If all fails, you may want to check your motherboard bus speed, and check the front bus speed of your processor,and the speed of your RAM. If the max speed of your RAM and front bus speed in processor is smaller than the motherboard bus speed, you will DEFINATELY HAVE PROBLEMS with everything in your computer.


----------



## punkrok77 (Dec 9, 2004)

Tidus4Yuna said:


> The only thing about RA2 and RA2: YR is that it's not officially supported on Windows XP. There's no question that there is something going on, but EA GAMES won't support it since its not a new realease. The only thing I can suggest to anyone with this problem is to have Service Pack 1 installed first. This worked for me after i updated. Then get RA2 installed, run the Update function to update RA2 THEN install Yuri. (Make sure that you change the setup file to Windows 95 / 98 compatibility first before installing) I did have Yuri running but the only thing that was slow was the loading screen.


I did not change the setup file to windows 98/windows Me BEFORE intsalling RA2 and yuris (if that's what you mean), but after I installed, and still works fine (eccept for the networking), and the loading window loads up real fast (although I am running over 1000 megs of RAM),but yeah, install the RA2 patch ALSO, immediately after installing the RA2 game. But yes, EA Games will do nothing about this as C&C games are being discontinued. And as far as Westwood is concerned, there is no more Westwood since EA Games had bought 'em out earlier on and shut down Westwood Studios in Las Vegas, Nevada after the EA Games company consolidation to futher pinch the penny as they are.


----------



## punkrok77 (Dec 9, 2004)

Elad26 said:


> OK,
> I'm about to give up...
> I tried all of U'r suggestions, w/o any success.
> 
> ...


Westwood will not make any notice because they are gone and no more; they're gone for good as I mentioned on my last post. I have mentioned some solutions on ealier posts that should work.


----------



## punkrok77 (Dec 9, 2004)

big_pimp said:


> i had this exact same problem on a brand new copy of red alert 2 and yuri's revenge.. i paid a lot of money to phone westwood after uninstalling reinstalling uninstalling again reinstalling again with the people on the phone at westwood and doing many many other things we managed to get it to work i would type here what they did to get it to work but i'm not at the best bit yet.. when i got into the game i would place a building and it would blow up and all my troops would die.. i phoned westwood again and spent another hour on the phone with them... eventually all the idiots at westwood (ea) support line got together had a chat and said it was a security issue had i downloaded any unofficial patches? .. no... was i using an original version of ra2 yes had i used a cd key of the internet no... they said i'd have to send the disk into them to get the problem resolved.. i said no thx.. i'll take it back to the shop and get a new copy.. he was accusing me on the phone of using a cracked copy.. i reformated my hd and installed my new copy of ra2 yuri.... and funnily enough exactly the same thing happened.. so i phoned westwood (ea) support again and what did they say? that it was a security issue with keys that were available on the net... wtf??? their man was on drugs i'm sure, i said look i've tried 2 keys because i've used 2 versions of ra2 both brand new so how the hell can that be the case.. after a nice long argument we agreed that i send the cd to them and the packaging etc... i will let you know what happens when i get my/a disk back...good luck


Wow, amazing. I'm not sure if I had that one happen...mabey.....or mabey not. If your issue hasn't been solved, you wanna make sure you got all the latest updates for windows and RA2/yuris as allready explained. You may also wanna consider if those copies hav came in contact or near contact with any magnetivity (like desktop speakers will contain magnetivity from the magnets on the speakers,etc.), or anything that had an electric current through it (an electric current will produce electro-magnetivity at some level or another if passed through a magnet or something that can stick to a magnet). If its not a security issue, or compatabillity, this 'bout the only thing I can think of at the moment. Even the slightest magnetivity is enough to render the files on the cd and cause crazy errors like this, and this could happen anywhere, from shipment to your computer desk. And you even got to take static and electro-static into account also. If you have a CD burner, try to burn a copy and leave out the file "License.doc", then use the copy to reinstall, and see if that works. My windows XP I'm usin' now was a copy burned off a damaged OEM disk. The data accually had holes in it when you look at it through the light. Had to use the damaged disk to run the autoexecute, but I would just leave it in there and put the copy in the bottom drive to run the ghost.exe install program and to install with, the disc2 in the bottom also when it was time to put it in, which was an undamaged original, and it all worked just fine.


----------



## ReSpawN (Aug 30, 2006)

For those who are still in battle with there PC or are still struggeling;

I've traced this problem to a Hardware problem. Indeed, it has something to do with Hyperthreating. Since RA2 & Yuri's have been release *before* the original version of Windows XP Pro, there is a problem with the software as well.

Windows XP uses rather more complicated decryption protocols for games, coding and more. Since XP has been out, all sorts of drivers has been updates for X86 and ofcourse NET Frameworks 2.0. SP2 has its 'hands' in it too as well.

What do you have to do?

You need to check what for PC you have. If you have hyperthreating, turn it off by doing this:


> Start > Control Panel > System > Device Maintaincence (first button in the Hardware tab) > IDE ATA/ATAPI Controllers
> 
> Rightclick all four (2 times prim, 2 times sec) and switch to the Advanced Tab. Turn off DMA on all four and accept (OK).


Test if it works, and if it doesn't, try this.

There will probably a short-cut on your desktop to Yuri's Revenge and Red Alert. If you rightclick the shortcut, there is a compatibility tab. Go there and activate the dropdown menu where Windows 95 is momentairily displayed. You should select Windows 98 / ME and then press OK. Run the game and it should work.

Else, you should try to uninstall everything, maybe even Windows itself.

Install Windows XP Pro
Install VID Driver
Install Net Frameworks 1.1 + (or 2.0)
Install Anti-Virus (it should work, and it's wise as well)
Install DirectX 9.0c August 2006 (newest till now)
Install Service Pack 1 or 2 (at least one, if you only install 2, it works as well)
Install Red Alert 2
Patch Red Alert 2
Install Yuri's Revenge
Patch Yuri's Revenge
Return to my previous step with the Compatibility check and it should work.

This method is most usefull for people who use the X64processor.

Good luck!

For questions, email me @ [email protected]


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

This workaround has seem to be 100% effective. To get RA2 to install / run in Windows XP, go into your sound properties (you can right click on the Volume icon in the system tray and click Adjust Audio Properties) and click on the Audio tab. Click on Advanced for the playback device and then click the Performance tab. Decrease the Hardware Acceleration down to None. Apply and OK it. Now try to install / run RA2. You won't need to put it into compatability mode. This worked for me 1st time in a very long time.

This also works with Yuri's revenge.


----------



## B-ba11er (Oct 6, 2006)

Hey

Hey i got this problem on yuris revenge loading page.. The normal game suppose to load to its game menu in a couple of minutes.. But instead my 1 seem to take 5-10 mins or so to load it seems like its just getting stuck there... any one know how to fix this problem??


----------



## sava47 (Dec 24, 2006)

i got yuri to work for me by runnin in windows 95, color 256. for more info visit here 
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/helpandsupport/learnmore/appcompat.mspx

hope it helps

pentium d dual-core 940, 3.2 ghz, 2 gigs ram, ati x1300 pro, xp/media center


----------



## Goatrider (Dec 28, 2006)

ReSpawN said:


> There will probably a short-cut on your desktop to Yuri's Revenge and Red Alert. If you rightclick the shortcut, there is a compatibility tab. Go there and activate the dropdown menu where Windows 95 is momentairily displayed. You should select Windows 98 / ME and then press OK. Run the game and it should work.


Just registered only to thank you! This was the reason for my version of YR to crash! Many thanks, I can finally begin the retro-gaming again! :up:


----------



## John1018 (Mar 30, 2007)

i GOT NO CLUE IN COMPATIBILY SETTINGS AND ALL THAT HOW DO I CHANGE COMPATIBILITY TO 98??????????????


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Right click on the game file (game.exe or gamemd.exe for YR) > click Properties > click Compatibility tab > change compatibility there.


----------



## John1018 (Mar 30, 2007)

Any one know if anyone plays Yuri's revenge online anymore cause i cant register online.???

Can you tell me how to register??? thanks


----------



## Lester14 (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey fellas!  im new to this server but already have a question regarding B-Ballers thread.
I have exactly the same problem he does, and I have done more than enough things to try to get it to work. At first I did suspect my version of C&C TFD (The First Decade) was damaged but no my version of Red Alert 2 on it works fine! SO i downloaded a version off microtorrent which would surely work but again i had the same loading problem and then after getting past the loading screen which took approx 6 minutes, i went skirmish and that took another 10-12 minutes to load!!! So fellas, a bit of help would be greatly appreciated...i have checked other peoples comments from other sites and they all match. And there is no remedy to it at the moment.    Hey and 1 more thing...when i went to update it through a patch V 1.001 it came back with Gamemd.exe found, btu not old version... and yeh thats where i thought something might be wrong because when i check gamemd's progress in Task Manager it hovers on using 50-60% CPU and about 49meg! and after that it returns to normal on the Main Menu, but when it goes to skirmish, where it needs to run off Gamemd it takes more time/CPU.

Thanks, Lester14


----------



## Lester14 (Jan 12, 2008)

Oh and another thing, if it is a different version of Gamemd.exe how do i get the old version back, or change the Registry so it loads faster?


----------



## Lester14 (Jan 12, 2008)

ReSpawN said:


> For those who are still in battle with there PC or are still struggeling;
> 
> I've traced this problem to a Hardware problem. Indeed, it has something to do with Hyperthreating. Since RA2 & Yuri's have been release *before* the original version of Windows XP Pro, there is a problem with the software as well.
> 
> ...


Tried your way with the IDE ATA/ATAPI settings, only made it slower. LOL. Well did you mean if that doesnt work keep the DMA settings off AND set compatibility settings? By the way, i forgot to tell you fellas that before i had the Foxconn, this problem did not occur...i used to have a Gigabyte motheboard and every single old game i played on it worked, incuding YR. So could it be my Motherboard? If nt could it be my BIOS, because every now and gain i get my computer restarting by itself, and then saying it recovered from a serius system error, and then after saying send error report it comes up with the Microsoft website and it says have you got the right BIOS for your CPU? So tell me, is my CPU compatible with the Foxconn RC4107MA? Its an Intel Pentium D Dual Core Processor.


----------

